# It's 4:00 pm on Sunday and...



## Cashout (Feb 3, 2013)

every meal is prepared, packaged, and stored in the fridge for the next 7 days. 

This always gives me a feeling of peace because it is symbolic and a signal in my mind that, once again, I am ready to forge ahead without hesitation.

At no point during the course of the coming week, do I have to spend any mental energy thinking "what am I going to eat?"


----------



## Spongy (Feb 3, 2013)

Question.  When i cook that far in advance i have issues with meat and sweet potatoes starting to get "funky" any tips or tricks to share?


----------



## Cashout (Feb 3, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Question.  When i cook that far in advance i have issues with meat and sweet potatoes starting to get "funky" any tips or tricks to share?



Use a slow cooker and shred the chicken after it is cooked. I store it in 1 gallon zip lock bags in the fridge. Shredded chicken doesn't get "rubbery" in the fridge.

I will bake the sweet potatoes and skin, smash them and store them in a gallon freeze bag also. 

Rice, I cook 5 cups and do the same - zip lock and reheat.


----------



## Azog (Feb 4, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Use a slow cooker and shred the chicken after it is cooked. I store it in 1 gallon zip lock bags in the fridge. Shredded chicken doesn't get "rubbery" in the fridge.
> 
> I will bake the sweet potatoes and skin, smash them and store them in a gallon freeze bag also.
> 
> Rice, I cook 5 cups and do the same - zip lock and reheat.




Hook us up with your slow cooker chicken recipe!


----------



## Cashout (Feb 4, 2013)

Azog said:


> Hook us up with your slow cooker chicken recipe!



14 pounds of chopped chicken breast in a slow cooker. Cook on low for 8 hours. Bag.

I don't use any seasoning or sauces. Just meat & heat followed by eat!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Question.  When i cook that far in advance i have issues with meat and sweet potatoes starting to get "funky" any tips or tricks to share?



The faster you get your foods to cool, and the colder your fridge, the longer they will last. One thing my girl does is cooks two weeks of chicken at a time, vac packs it with one of those stupid food saver things and freezes it in portions. They thaw overnight in the fridge... Pretty nifty. Only thing I'll let her use that food saver for anyway is frozen shit. Not a fan of botulism.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 4, 2013)

food saver rocks!!!!


----------



## Azog (Feb 4, 2013)

Cashout said:


> 14 pounds of chopped chicken breast in a slow cooker. Cook on low for 8 hours. Bag.
> 
> I don't use any seasoning or sauces. Just meat & heat followed by eat!



Thanks Cash!


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 4, 2013)

got the next 5 days of chicken and rice cooked up today.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 4, 2013)

Cashout said:


> 14 pounds of chopped chicken breast in a slow cooker. Cook on low for 8 hours. Bag.
> 
> I don't use any seasoning or sauces. Just meat & heat followed by eat!



I assume it's thawed before you put it in the slow cooker?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 4, 2013)

every sunday i cook all the chicken i need then place the pieces in tupperware along with my veggies and any rice or carbs being used for that week and freeze each meal individually, never ever had an issue eating my chicken on a friday night that i had prepared the sunday before, only thing i need to really cook is my morning eggs and oatmeal, and do up my shakes and thats it everyday!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 4, 2013)

My girl is doing a show June 1st and I actually helped her do all this yesterday. Ill give her the tip about shredding the chicken. I'm still on my dirty bulk until April 1st so I'm eating whatever I want. I know cash, I'm lazy and have no disapline lol I actually told her about you last night and how you used to compete but you still stay in single digit bf and you haven't touched anything besides chicken and rice and sweet potatoes for over 20 years. She said people probably thinks he's a whacko. I said yeah you're probably right.... Until he rips of his shirt and demands a pose down lol She wants to see pictures of you but I'm hesitant for 2 reasons. 1. I might only be eating chicken rice and sweet potatoes for the next 20 years and 2. She might fall in love with you lol


----------



## Cashout (Feb 4, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> My girl is doing a show June 1st and I actually helped her do all this yesterday. Ill give her the tip about shredding the chicken. I'm still on my dirty bulk until April 1st so I'm eating whatever I want. I know cash, I'm lazy and have no disapline lol I actually told her about you last night and how you used to compete but you still stay in single digit bf and you haven't touched anything besides chicken and rice and sweet potatoes for over 20 years. *She said people probably thinks he's a whacko.* I said yeah you're probably right.... Until he rips of his shirt and demands a pose down lol She wants to see pictures of you but I'm hesitant for 2 reasons. 1. I might only be eating chicken rice and sweet potatoes for the next 20 years and 2. She might fall in love with you lol



This is mostly the reaction to which I've grown accustom. 

C'mon man! You can do chicken, rice and sweet potatoes for the next 20 years in your sleep! No issue there whatsoever.

I know 99.9% of the people on the planet would be absolutely miserable living the way that I do. For me, its the only way I could live. It is not about goals, the next show, or improving my physique anymore. As you noted, those days end 20 years ago. Since then and into the future, I'll continue to do what I do simply because *I really do enjoy it.* It is the most satisfying and gratifying lifestyle that I've yet to experience. It has and will continue to facilitate all of my other ambitious in life - personally and professionally.


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 5, 2013)

I never really thought about cooking a week in advance before. And cooking is driving me nuts with the amount of prep i have to do. I think im going to give this a try and see how it works out.

Im not sure i can stick to chicken, rice and sweet potatoes - is there a reason you dont have other items in your diet such as berries, green beans, brussel sprouts, oats, beef, turkey, pumpkin, squash  etc? Im not advocating them in particular, im just curious as if you prefer a more bland diet. Dont get me wrong - your results are impressive. Bland is definately working. Im just not sure i could stick to it religiously. But that may indicate a self dicipline issue rather than a diet issue!


----------



## Cashout (Feb 5, 2013)

Oats, some fruits, and green veggies are included....we were just joking around about just chicken, rice and sweet potatoes only.



sfstud33 said:


> I never really thought about cooking a week in advance before. And cooking is driving me nuts with the amount of prep i have to do. I think im going to give this a try and see how it works out.
> 
> Im not sure i can stick to chicken, rice and sweet potatoes - is there a reason you dont have other items in your diet such as berries, green beans, brussel sprouts, oats, beef, turkey, pumpkin, squash  etc? Im not advocating them in particular, im just curious as if you prefer a more bland diet. Dont get me wrong - your results are impressive. Bland is definately working. Im just not sure i could stick to it religiously. But that may indicate a self dicipline issue rather than a diet issue!


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 19, 2013)

Cashout said:


> 14 pounds of chopped chicken breast in a slow cooker. Cook on low for 8 hours. Bag.
> 
> I don't use any seasoning or sauces. Just meat & heat followed by eat!



I'm in a tractor trailer for 10-14 hours a day so heat and eat is out of the question for me haha and im always in somewhat of a hurry to get the next load on and off again. Guess I'll have to get used to no heat and eat lmao cold fooooooood


----------



## Cashout (Feb 19, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> I'm in a tractor trailer for 10-14 hours a day so heat and eat is out of the question for me haha and im always in somewhat of a hurry to get the next load on and off again. Guess I'll have to get used to no heat and eat lmao cold fooooooood



I've eaten plenty of meals "on-the-go" during travel and cold. Like everything else, just requires commitment to planning.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 19, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I've eaten plenty of meals "on-the-go" during travel and cold. Like everything else, just requires commitment to planning.



Absolutely!! Dedication I have, and better planning is a work in progress


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 21, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Oats, some fruits, and green veggies are included....we were just joking around about just chicken, rice and sweet potatoes only.



Cash how do you prefer your oats? I just bought some organic rolled oats and have yet to prepare them.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 21, 2013)

Bought some yams and sweet potatoes too and plan on preparing a weeks meals this weekend


----------



## Cashout (Feb 21, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> Cash how do you prefer your oats? I just bought some organic rolled oats and have yet to prepare them.



1 cup of whole oats, 1 scoop of whey protein powder, 3/4 cup of water - mix and heat for 30 seconds in a microwave.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 21, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> Bought some yams and sweet potatoes too and plan on preparing a weeks meals this weekend



These I'm big on baking the old fashion way - no microwave. I will bake 10-12 yams for 1 hour at 450 degrees. Let them cool and peel the skin - should almost fall right off. Then take the yams and smash them in a large tupperware container. Now they are ready for the fridge.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 21, 2013)

Cashout said:


> These I'm big on baking the old fashion way - no microwave. I will bake 10-12 yams for 1 hour at 450 degrees. Let them cool and peel the skin - should almost fall right off. Then take the yams and smash them in a large tupperware container. Now they are ready for the fridge.



Awesome bro thanks for info I'll be trying the oats soon and yams and sweet potatoes this weekend


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 25, 2013)

I just wanted to drop a note and say thanks for the idea on mass cooking.

I tried this out yesterday. I used a bag of costco chicken breasts - i think its around $3/lb and came in at close to $20. Put it in the slow cooker and after 8 hours bagged and shredded. It was awesome. I have 15 x 4.5oz baggies of Shredded Chicken in my freezer. I took out three today for lunch with some precooked rice and im good to go.

Only thing is it was a bit bland. Added a few tablespoons of hot and spicy barbequeue sauce for a punch of flavor! Munching on it now.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 25, 2013)

Glad to hear it! Really simplifies the process when everything is done in advance - now you can roll out for the next several days and not spend any mental energy on figuring out "what am I going to eat?"





sfstud33 said:


> I just wanted to drop a note and say thanks for the idea on mass cooking.
> 
> I tried this out yesterday. I used a bag of costco chicken breasts - i think its around $3/lb and came in at close to $20. Put it in the slow cooker and after 8 hours bagged and shredded. It was awesome. I have 15 x 4.5oz baggies of Shredded Chicken in my freezer. I took out three today for lunch with some precooked rice and im good to go.
> 
> Only thing is it was a bit bland. Added a few tablespoons of hot and spicy barbequeue sauce for a punch of flavor! Munching on it now.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 25, 2013)

I have done this for years, also cook any hardboiled eggs on sunday as well, peel them and put them in a bowl in the fridge

Cool all rice, or potatoes, and anything else for the week on sundays or mondays and im good to go


----------



## sfstud33 (Mar 8, 2013)

We did this again, and switched up a few things just for fun.

Got one of those big trays of ground beef from Costco and cooked it up plain. Not sure how much fat remained - but its a welcome change to chicken.

Also got ground turkey which got turned into turkey meatballs - added onions, fresh spinnach, and a little egg to bind and awesome. The meatballs are great with rice, and the ground beef was dressed up with some pasta sauce and i had it with wholegrain pasta for lunch #1 and Lunch #2. Its so easy to grab the baggies out the freezer. Its helped me stop eating fastfood at lunch. And when i eat fast food, i drink soda. So i havn't had soda for nearly a month.


----------

